# What a great site!!



## crimsonted (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi, I am new to this site also the great fun of having pet pigeons!! I have found out so many useful & wonderful facts about these funny little birds. We have a pet feral called Fluffy & a brown & white bird ( not sure what it is) called Oscar. Which sex usually develop irridesant feathers on their necks. I every sure Fluffy is male, but I just better wait in case of eggs!! I could spend all day watching these birds, they make the best pets. See you


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Hello and welcome to the group.
Pigeons make indeed great pets and so much fun to watch.

Reti


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

Welcome to Pigeon-talk I hope you enjoy your new friends


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*Welcome with open wings*

A warm pigeon welcome to you,and you two pets Oscar and Fluffy! You are so right.This is a great site with great people of which you have now become!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Welcome!*

Hello and Welcome to Pigeons.com.

You are obviously educated and know the truth about pigeons. Pigeons are fun and highly intelligent creatures. 

I have a couple of handraised (pet) pigeons, named Skye and Sonic, they are amazing. They share a coop with 40 homing pigeons. It is funny to see how my pets interact with my homing pigeons, that aren't hand raised. The others don't understand why they are so friendly with me, like sitting on my shoulders, but they treat them okay. Skye and Sonic think they are half human, LOL! Because the other birds think they are a little strange, and may be a little afraid of them, Skye and Sonic get the best cubbies in the coop. LOL

Have a great day!

Treesa


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

*Welcome back Treesa!!*



Trees Gray said:


> Hello and Welcome to Pigeons.com.
> 
> You are obviously educated and know the truth about pigeons. Pigeons are fun and highly intelligent creatures.
> 
> ...


Hi Treesa,
It's wonderful to see you back.  
Sounds like Skye & Sonic are taking care of things.  

Cindy


----------

